

China’s Great Library of Alexandria - MikeCapone
http://michaelgr.com/2009/01/30/chinas-great-library-of-alexandria/

======
pg
It's misleading to end by saying we can only speculate about what has been
lost. In both cases scholars have some definite ideas about what has been
lost.

------
tokenadult
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burning_of_books_and_burying_of...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burning_of_books_and_burying_of_scholars)

------
eugenejen
An unofficial estimation is that all books that were cited in the Siku_Quanshu
in 1773, only 5% were preserved.

